# Premium vs Premium Plus on the Audi site



## pocketbookbrando (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the two? I've looked and looked and can't find any information. I also can't find a way to give feedback/questions on the Audi site. I've read every bit of information I can and have google and nothing for the difference between the two. Anyone know anyone who works on that site works for Audi marketing? They should explain this better.


----------



## pocketbookbrando (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, even on this site in the Audi lounge nobody really knows the difference. I think they need to do a better job of explaining options to customers. No way to give feedback to the web master doesn't really help.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Premium vs Premium Plus on the Audi site (pocketbookbrando)*

Audi's website is notoriously bad and the configurator leaves a lot to be desired. Your best bet is to download the brochure for the S4 from the Audi website - you can locate it under the S4 section.
There is no "premium" S4, just a Premium Plus and Prestige.


----------

